# Excellent Preservative & Lubricant



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I have been using this on all of my vehicle and equipment rubber such as hoses, weather stripping, and various types of seals as well as for leather softening & water proofing. It is absorbed into and leave a very thin protective layer which can lengthen the service life of hoses, seals, & weather stripping many years. :thumbsup: 

3M™ Silicone Lubricant (Dry Type), 08897


----------

